# Strange Way To Smoke Chicken



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

Ok this is gonna sound strange but im thinking of trying it to see. I was told this from a man down in east texas that they take a chicken rub it down with spices then stick the bird inside a brown paper grocery bag. Set it on the smoker and do the usual smoke time. They say it is nice and brown and very juicy and no taste of the bag. Has any body else heard of doing this or tried it.


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 12, 2007)

hello hello,
i dont know about smokin---
i have baked many turkeys 
in grocery bags 
in oven at 325 f.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 12, 2007)

What exactly is the bag supposed to accomplish in this process? If you do this we're gonna need a report msmith. ;)


----------



## larry maddock (Jan 12, 2007)

hello hello,

in oven--
the bag acts like a roasting pan with lid...

keeps well done turkey moist..


----------



## msmith (Jan 12, 2007)

Well Ive heard it turned out good and the smoke penetrated thru the bag for a good smoke taste While keeping all the juices in. Im going to try it and see for myself how it does. Ill let you know the results, gonna have to wait until the weather clears up I dont mind the cold but not gonna smoke in the rain.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

Please do let us know. This could be a way to avoid over smoking.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 12, 2007)

Soundss like a definite creosote buster.

I've done chix in the oven that way.  The yardbrd was tasty, but the bag ruined all gravy prospects.  I never make gravy w/ smoked birds, so it sounds like a good idea.  Please do let us know how the smoke fares.

Tim


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jan 12, 2007)

I've used the paper bag with a ham in the oven with great results. Yes, it holds moisture in and when cooked in the 300 to 359* range, it's terrific! (However not as good as when smoked.)


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 12, 2007)

I've done salmon and white fish in a paper bag in the oven.


----------



## cheech (Jan 13, 2007)

Doesn't the bag get soggy and rip?


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 16, 2007)

That does'nt seem to create any problems.

Gunny,
           When you say whitefish, is that the same whitefish we used to catch in Wyoming?  Kind of a sucker-mouthed carp looking fish?

Tim


----------



## bigal (Jan 19, 2007)

This bag trick is funny to me.  The guy that thought it up is my kinda guy.  Go to groc store, put groc in bag, throw bag on smoker, take bag out next time you wake up.  Done.

Who would think of this trick?  Funny as heck to me.  Gotta love these little tricks.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you ever tried hobo chicken where you kill a chicken, behead and gut it, coat it w/ mud, feathers and all, throw it in the fire, and when it's done, crack the mud shell in half, and pull it off?  They say it removes the feathers, and the bird comes out clean.
I've heard of it a few times, but never had it verified.

Tim


----------



## zardnok (Jan 24, 2007)

OK so Coating it in mud sounds stranger to me than the paper bag!


----------



## dgross (Jan 24, 2007)

The mud must be awful thick to pluck off all those feathers :D ! Sounds plausable, let us know if anyone decides to 'mud daub'  :lol: ! I guess smoking the mud covered creature wouldn't work due to temp danger zone issues?
Interesting,.....VERY interesting............


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm sure that Oklahoma red gumbo clay would fit the bill


----------



## ultramag (Mar 22, 2007)

Marvin, you ever do this yet?


----------



## payson (Mar 22, 2007)

I've coated a chicken in a coarse kosher salt slurry and baked it, It literally turns into a concrete hard shell. Had to smack it off with a hammer. It's an oriental recipe. The results are good but the chicken looks rather blah.. colorless and almost boiled in appearance. Mighty tender and tasty though. I'll see if I can dig up the exact recipe.


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 23, 2007)

I've heard of the chicken in a bag cook, never done it myself though. I'm thinking I remember reading one time about doing about the same thing with popcorn and a campfire. Seems like it was a boy scout thing... too long ago to remember the details though... Now I might have to go hunting for it.

Keep Smokin


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 23, 2007)

thats what i thought of when he said whitefish..very tasty in the smoker or fried in a pan of butter


----------



## smokeeater (Apr 7, 2007)

I've done the same thing a couple times with whole 10lb striped bass in the salt dome (as the recipe called it). It takes a load of salt to cover a 30" fish, but it's pretty good. You can get every piece of meat off the fish by just lifting it from the bones. Make sure to leave a small hole for the temp probe before it bakes into a concrete-like shell. A small hammer is definitely needed to crack it open once done.


----------



## zapper (Apr 25, 2007)

There is some stuff called parchment paper, I think, that is used in cooking many dishes. Basicly a steam tent type deal and I would guess that it doesn't have a brown bag taste.

Done eggs in a bag, orange skin, onion half and boiled in a paper cup

I have done fish gutted and packed in mud before. Again a Boy Scout survival/utensilless cooking craft. I have heard about doing small birds like this too, but never tried.

Tarzan steaks are where you blow the ash off a good bed of coals and lay the meat right on top. I don't reccomend it, but have tried it before.


One of my favorites was halving an onion stem to root, carfully seperating the layers two at a time, packing the onoin with ground beef and cooking on the coals. I have also done like mini meat loafs on the smoker like this but might have been just as good on the grill.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 26, 2007)

I've used parchment paper in a few recipes.  Best was fresh flounder topped with tomatoes and calamata olives.  Pull the sides up and roll to seal but  leaving room to tent.  It creates steam from it's own juices and came out awesome.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 26, 2007)

That's the way the ancient Egptians did it too. Kind of makes like a clay pot. 

Hmmmm ancient Little Green Egg?

Nothing says you can't put the chicken in a pan THEN it the bag ....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2007)

That s recycle paper, I woudnt cook my food in it. You can buy paper cooking bags.
Johnny


----------

